# Us buttock



## RADCODER (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok guys, put on the thinking caps please! This can go in many different directions so any input would be helpful. Dr is looking for a hematoma in the patients buttocks (Ultrasound). How would you code this cpt??

Thanks!
Jessica


----------



## chembree (Aug 11, 2009)

Per CPT Assistant (May 09) 76857 is used for the Buttock

Neck 76536

Upper Extremity 76880

Axilla 76880

Chest Wall 76604

Upper Back 76604

Lower Back 76705

Abdominal Wall 76705

Pelvic Wall 76857

Buttock 76857

Groin 76880

Perineum 76857

Lower Extremity 76880

Other Soft Tissue 76999


----------



## RADCODER (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you so much, I will keep that list with me!


----------

